# Hi Any Know If Longinines Ultronic Are Any Good



## woody77

hi i have seen a longines ultronic 158-401 i think its from 1971 or 1970 .needs looking at so i am told i hope that i can find some to do it for me ,as it looks nice and well made only seen a photo so far it has a jb champion band on it ,any when it come i put some photos on and hope some on here can point in the right place to get fixed up would need the case done as well i think.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

woody77 said:


> hi i have seen a longines ultronic 158-401 i think its from 1971 or 1970 .needs looking at so i am told i hope that i can find some to do it for me ,as it looks nice and well made only seen a photo so far it has a jb champion band on it ,any when it come i put some photos on and hope some on here can point in the right place to get fixed up would need the case done as well i think.all the best woody77.


 can any one pm me the electric watches email address please as i can not get the like to work for me.thank you very much woody.


----------



## GASHEAD

PM sent!


----------



## woody77

hi well i got the watch from the post office today as i got done for inport tax agian and the Â£8.00 that put on top,wine some lose some,had no time all day so just had to take a very quick photos,will take some better ones soon.well i am very happy with so far as the con is ok a lot better than the photo of the watch ,its a nice size 42mm i think its from 1971,as i am into 70s watches its what i like.now lets hope that when i take to have a new battery it works ? .the guy it got said he could not get the back off it is a bit tight .as it looks very nice imho.all the woody77.


----------



## GASHEAD

Nice one Woody, fingers crossed it's a runner or else it'll be a trip to Silverhawk! I love mine:


----------



## woody77

GASHEAD said:


> Nice one Woody, fingers crossed it's a runner or else it'll be a trip to Silverhawk! I love mine:


hi its at the watchmaker now i do not use this guy much as hes not that good .but i can get the back off to fit the battery ,just want to know if its runing frist,yours is in very nice con who did all the case work and dial work.all the best woody.


----------



## woody77

hi well the watch guy got the back off ,but has not got the right battery for it ,its a union carbide 343 1.35 volt not made any more this one was put in 1976 as thay mark that on the battery,so i had a look on the forum electric site and on the net ,seems i need to use a 344 1.55v ,anyone know if this is right ,no shops here had a 344 0r sr1136 so got one off the net just have to wait for it to come now.and hope that the watch will work .when i get the battery , as i am not sure how many parts are out there for this watch.all the best woody77.


----------



## Agent orange

Hi Woody,

Yep you'll need a 344, I use Renata batteries as they seem to last a bit longer and I've never known one leak. Just had a quick rummage through my draws but I don't have any left I'm afraid. Try ebay, amazon or any of the online battery stores, they're not expensive at around Â£1.50, less if you buy a pack of ten.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## woody77

Agent orange said:


> Hi Woody,
> 
> Yep you'll need a 344, I use Renata batteries as they seem to last a bit longer and I've never known one leak. Just had a quick rummage through my draws but I don't have any left I'm afraid. Try ebay, amazon or any of the online battery stores, they're not expensive at around Â£1.50, less if you buy a pack of ten.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


 hi thanks very much i have found a renata battery for it,now just got to wait for it to come,and hope that it works, as its not been used since about 1977 or 78 ,as the the battery had a date on it from 1976, seems odd to just leave a nice watch for so long in a drawer but then i would not have now .all the best woody.


----------



## woody77

hi well i had the new battery put in and the hands put straight and its going well not had it back long only today so now need to see if it will keep time ,the last time it had a new battery was 1976. .a new photo from to day.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## Deco

Well done Woody. That is very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## woody77

Deco said:


> Well done Woody. That is very nice. I like it a lot.


 hi thanks deco i like it to, its a very good size, i set it at 5am sat just had look at in now and the time is still right ,so i am very happy man just like the humming as well ,and the time markers on the dial are ace imho.all the best woody.


----------



## woody77

woody77 said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Woody. That is very nice. I like it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> hi thanks deco i like it to, its a very good size, i set it at 5am sat just had look at in now and the time is still right ,so i am very happy man just like the humming as well ,and the time markers on the dial are ace imho.all the best woody.
Click to expand...

 hi well its been a three days now and the watches is two sec out but i was not wareing all the time so not sure if that makes any odds,so i am very happy with that .i think it would be easy to put that right.all the best woody77.


----------

